# Stuff and Things > The Pub >  Keeping America Great Again

## Flash

I am sure glad that the worthless piece of excrement Affirmative Action idiot isn't President any more and that Trump has worked diligently to undo much of the damaged done by the clown.

He is doing a great job as President and will win by a landslide.  The Democrat filth has nothing but destruction for this country and America  knows it.  Democrats are the scum of this country.

Keep America Great Again.  Sounds good.

----------

Brat (05-01-2020),Daily Bread (05-02-2020),Dubler9 (05-02-2020),East of the Beast (05-10-2020),Famagusta (05-01-2020),FNguy (05-01-2020),gtopa1 (05-02-2020),Jim Scott (05-02-2020),OldSchool (05-02-2020),potlatch (05-13-2020),QuaseMarco (05-02-2020),Robert (05-12-2020),Rutabaga (05-01-2020)

----------


## Famagusta

Hi, Flash.

At last.

 :Thumbsup20:

----------

Daily Bread (05-02-2020)

----------


## Gator Monroe

Donaldus Magnus will right the ship ,its in his DNA ...

----------


## Amethystine

Sending it to Trinity to make a sticky.

Read the rules. Stricter here.  She added no nudity in avatars, and the only cuss words you can use is damn and hell.  No sh*t, or the other words. Someone  ask for a badlands type forum.  I have asked for a lot already. She will be making our thread permanent.

----------

Famagusta (05-01-2020),Flash (05-01-2020),gtopa1 (05-02-2020)

----------


## Flash

> Sending it to Trinity to make a sticky.
> 
> Read the rules. Stricter here.  She added no nudity in avatars, and the only cuss words you can use is damn and hell.  No sh*t, or the other words. Someone  ask for a badlands type forum.  I have asked for a lot already. She will be making our thread permanent.


I'll edit out the bad words I used.

----------

Amethystine (05-01-2020),gtopa1 (05-02-2020)

----------


## HawkTheSlayer

> Sending it to Trinity to make a sticky.
> 
> Read the rules. Stricter here.  She added no nudity in avatars, and the only cuss words you can use is damn and hell.  No sh*t, or the other words. Someone  ask for a badlands type forum.  I have asked for a lot already. She will be making our thread permanent.


Mosh pit.

----------

Amethystine (05-01-2020)

----------


## Flash

> Hi, Flash.
> 
> At last.


Have you invited "The Others"?

----------

gtopa1 (05-02-2020)

----------


## Amethystine

> Mosh pit.



You ain't seen nothing yet.  Oh. And everyone is welcome!

----------



----------


## Amethystine

II am babysitting and get too many interruptions so can't notify the rest.  To fast track the others in I gave her the names (names removed for reasons) If a name is different let me know.

----------


## Famagusta

> Have you invited "The Others"?


I’ve announced it.

----------

gtopa1 (05-02-2020)

----------


## Flash

> Love the new hot blond Press Secretary!!!!!


Don't we all.  Should I do a Babe of the Day post every day?

----------


## Flash

> So, what forum?


Our womenz were being stalked at the old forum and we don't want those Moon Bat assholes coming here so we will kind of keep it quiet for now.  Trust me, you don't want them here either.  They are not nice and they will shit all over everything.

----------

Amethystine (05-02-2020),Hillofbeans (05-02-2020),Rawley (05-02-2020)

----------


## Trinnity

> Boris was born in the US. So technically he could be POTUS?


Yes. He could run for office here. 




> Don't we all.  Should I do a Babe of the Day post every day?


Def. The guys love that. See the boobs thread.

----------


## Flash

> I won't mind seeing MI governor, Gretchen Witch, as Biden's running mate.
> 
> They would both go down in flames then.



The bucktooth dumbass Moon Bat Commie from Georgia would also be a hoot and a half running with Sleepy Joe.

----------

Amethystine (05-02-2020),Famagusta (05-02-2020),gtopa1 (05-02-2020),Hillofbeans (05-02-2020),OldSchool (05-02-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6

Some pics in the boobs thread are ummm eye opening  blink.gif

----------


## Flash

> Hi Guys'N'Gals; foundja!!!
> 
> Has Biden been arrested yet? Been putting up weatherboards all day and haven't heard da news. 
> 
> Greg


Glad you finally made it.  We still have a few more like Native

----------

gtopa1 (05-02-2020)

----------


## Flash

> I agree. I am in UK and I see the true leadership from Trump as sadly lacking in UK.


Glad to see a Brit with moral clarity.

Hopefully Boris will do right by you.

----------

gtopa1 (05-02-2020)

----------


## Flash

> For the new folks:
> 
> I've posted about Trump being put between a rock and hard place. Covid19,..... it's destroying a prosperous economy that has been improved with and by the Trump administration. Now, that economy has been attacked by the actions of governors executive actions/rules/law. Trump is handling it well, being that he is under attack, and we are paying the price.


The sad thing is that the Democrat narrative will be during the campaign will be that the economy is doing terrible and it is Trump's fault.

Just like in 2008 when they blamed the bad economy on Bush when it fact it was caused by the Democrat sponsored CRA policy.  

Lets hope Trump is as good at deflecting this as he was at deflecting Crooked Hillary's bullshit.

----------

AmericanGirl05 (05-02-2020),gtopa1 (05-02-2020)

----------


## Flash

> Yes. He could run for office here. 
> 
> Def. The guys love that. See the boobs thread.


I usually do one a day hot Conservative chick or a gun babe.

Rawley told me that is usually his favorite post of the day.

----------


## flack

So what are the loons howling about today?

----------


## OldSchool

> The sad thing is that the Democrat narrative will be during the campaign will be that the economy is doing terrible and it is Trump's fault.
> 
> Just like in 2008 when they blamed the bad economy on Bush when it fact it was caused by the Democrat sponsored CRA policy.  
> 
> Lets hope Trump is as good at deflecting this as he was at deflecting Crooked Hillary's bullshit.


No shit shet..... the dems set him up for the specs, from start to end, of his first term to look bad. It is an intentional attack to make Trump look bad in that perspective.

We know better and we are not alone. In fact..... the company we have is likely far greater than it appears in the eye of the average beholder.

----------

gtopa1 (05-02-2020)

----------


## Rawley

> Don't we all.  Should I do a Babe of the Day post every day?


please do!

----------


## Amethystine

> I thought the rules are pretty relaxed here. And speaking of rules.... I'm not big on reading them, I just get the tone of a forum from reading the posts of others. But then it's not like I get around a lot.
> 
> Trinnity is good, just don't get on her bad side. 
> 
> Hope you all hang around, we might even get back on topic of thread.


Our group posts on all topics. You might find some good tidbits to share on other threads. All former boards allowed us to stay together.  Our original group began in 1999 and took in the CNN refugees. We call it the hotel California because you can check in but never leave.

Hi and bye to everybody here.  Gotta go stock up on more meat.

----------

gtopa1 (05-02-2020),OldSchool (05-02-2020)

----------


## Trinnity

> I usually do one a day hot Conservative chick or a gun babe.
> 
> Rawley told me that is usually his favorite post of the day.


 The guys here LOVE topless ladies with guns.

----------

OldSchool (05-02-2020),Rawley (05-02-2020)

----------


## Trinnity

Just to make sure n00bs are on track: we allow boobs and butts, no genitalia (even cartoons or drawings) allowed EVER and not in avatars at all.

----------


## Rawley

> The guys here LOVE topless ladies with guns.


Who doesn't?

----------


## OldSchool

I like this place.  :Dontknow:

----------



----------


## Flash

> The guys here LOVE topless ladies with guns.



This is more typical of what I do for a Babe of the Day.  However Rawley would love it if I upped my game.

----------

gtopa1 (05-02-2020),Rawley (05-02-2020)

----------


## OldSchool

> Our group posts on all topics. You might find some good tidbits to share on other threads. All former boards allowed us to stay together.  Our original group began in 1999 and took in the CNN refugees. We call it the hotel California because you can check in but never leave.
> 
> Hi and bye to everybody here.  Gotta go stock up on more meat.


You must already have enough TP?

LOL...... you don't seem like the type to subscribe to the hype.

----------


## OldSchool

> This is more typical of what I do for a Babe of the Day.  However Rawley would love it if I upped my game.


quoted, just because.....  :Happy20:

----------


## Rawley

> This is more typical of what I do for a Babe of the Day.  However Rawley would love it if I upped my game.


Naked is good.  But I actually like the half dressed ones more.

----------


## OldSchool

> Naked is good.  But I actually like the half dressed ones more.


foreplay...............  :Wink20:

----------


## Rawley

We're debating whether or not to go down to Huntington Beach today to defy our beloved Governor's order and risk arrest.  Rumor is that the local cops won't enforce his bullshit "order"

----------


## OldSchool

So much for topic of thread...... where am I ?

 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------

gtopa1 (05-02-2020)

----------


## OldSchool

> We're debating whether or not to go down to Huntington Beach today to defy our beloved Governor's order and risk arrest.  Rumor is that the local cops won't enforce his bullshit "order"


Oh.... I remember now. In Michigan, those protests (even armed) are acceptable and the police are fine with that.

----------


## OldSchool

You new people, your group,...... should start more threads.  :Whip2:

----------


## Rawley

> You new people, your group,...... should start more threads.


Our history is to have one thread and discuss whatever the hot topic of that day is, on that one thread.  Personally, I never got used to the multiple thread thing.  A bit too ADD for my way of thinking, and navigating around is a bit of a pain the ass.

Are there any decent Moon Bats here?

----------

gtopa1 (05-02-2020)

----------


## Rutabaga

> Our history is to have one thread and discuss whatever the hot topic of that day is, on that one thread.  Personally, I never got used to the multiple thread thing.  A bit too ADD for my way of thinking, and navigating around is a bit of a pain the ass.
> 
> *Are there any decent Moon Bats here?*



i been called crazy...will that do?

----------



----------


## OldSchool

> Our history is to have one thread and discuss  whatever the hot topic of that day is, on that one thread.  Personally, I  never got used to the multiple thread thing.  A bit too ADD for my way  of thinking, and navigating around is a bit of a pain the ass.
> 
> Are there any decent Moon Bats here?


Meet our resident moon bat:




> i been called crazy...will that do?

----------

gtopa1 (05-02-2020),Rutabaga (05-02-2020)

----------


## OldSchool

And if you all just what to start a thread for your own amusement..... see what becomes of it...... fine.

If you want to be a part of a board..... fighting the good fight.......................... change your ways of just posting as a group and in only your threads.

----------


## jirqoadai

there are groups here? odd. i see individuals. some with sound morals and concepts. others highly corrupted by booze. ( then theres some who balance the booze with provocative thought )

----------

Amethystine (05-02-2020)

----------


## OldSchool

Keeping America Great Again

Put your money where your mouth is.

Oh, and don't fuck with Rutabaga. (just a heads-up, 'cause you all are probably alright)

----------


## QuaseMarco

Southern Belle Pambella   and Brian  liked your Retweet
I laugh when people actually think @realDonaldTrump is republican.. lol he is the closest thing to an independent president we could have! He loves America, our constitution, and wants all Americans to succeed! Trump is not a politician! He is you and me! #WakeUpAmerica

----------

Amethystine (05-02-2020)

----------


## Rawley

> i been called crazy...will that do?


AS long as you can make a decent argument w/o resorting to ad hominem, crazy is encouraged

----------

AmericanGirl05 (05-02-2020),Rutabaga (05-02-2020)

----------


## Rawley

> And if you all just what to start a thread for your own amusement..... see what becomes of it...... fine.
> 
> If you want to be a part of a board..... fighting the good fight.......................... change your ways of just posting as a group and in only your threads.


We'll see how it progresses

----------

OldSchool (05-02-2020)

----------


## flack

NEW YORK CITY HAS 6,000 5G TOWERS
 5,000 MORE TO COME SOON
 NYC HAS THE HIGHEST DEATH RATE AND THE MOST 5G TOWERS PER BLOCK - WHAT A "COINCIDENCE" 
  That number is not a misprint! As of April 27th, 2020 NYC has over  6,000 5G towers up and running at full 60Ghz+! These towers can be found  on every street lamp, stop light and building!
 The death toll  from "COVID-19" is the highest in NYC. Some may say because the  population is higher in NYC VS other states. The sad and hard truth to  swallow is thousands of homeless people in California are still living  in tents inches apart in close quarters, the homeless did not die nor  become sick in large numbers.
 The large amount of NYC deaths are not caused by COVID--19 but are caused by F I V E G. 
 Everything in "pink" is full 5G coverage.
https://www.fiercewireless.com/…/nyc-allows-5g-equipment-st…

----------

Amethystine (05-02-2020)

----------


## OldSchool

> We'll see how it progresses


You speaking for all of you?

F that...... you are individuals.

FYI: not only do I joke at times.... I also have an attitude at times. Like it or not.

----------


## flack



----------


## Kodiak

@flack is that The Iron Maidens Courtney Cox in your avi?  I like your style.  :Headbang:

----------


## OldSchool

> 


 :Geez:

----------


## flack

Sure is. Big fan.

----------


## flack



----------

Amethystine (05-02-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

> Sure is. Big fan.


I change up on occasion but had Nikki as an avi for a few weeks until yesterday.  Love hot ladies that kick metal ass.

----------

OldSchool (05-02-2020)

----------


## flack

Love her too. And Nita Strauss.

----------


## Trinnity

:Toothy1:    @Native4 is here, y'all.

----------

AmericanGirl05 (05-02-2020),Amethystine (05-02-2020),Rawley (05-02-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

> Love her too. And Nita Strauss.


Now, Alice Coopers guitarist.  Nita's a shredder for sure.

----------


## flack

For those who may not know.

----------


## flack

She was in the Maidens before Alice. I think Nikki took her place.

----------


## Native4

> Now, Alice Coopers guitarist.  Nita's a shredder for sure.


Dayum. Between this post and Trinnity's avatar i think I am gonna dig this place.....

----------

Kodiak (05-02-2020)

----------


## Kodiak

> She was in the Maidens before Alice. I think Nikki took her place.


Yep, probably 4 or 5 years ago now.

----------


## flack



----------


## flack

Guess I am boring the other posters.

----------


## flack

Coronavirus: US authorises use of anti-viral drug Remdesivir - BBC News

----------


## jirqoadai

> Coronavirus: US authorises use of anti-viral drug Remdesivir - BBC News


the batch we sent to china wasnt effective enough to save the lives of 4,633 senior communist party officials.

----------


## flack

Man I hope one of these threads catches fire otherwise they get boring.

----------


## Trinnity

What did you have in mind?  If it's fighting with lefties, they don't last here for 5 minutes and nobody wants them here any longer than that. You can attack them on another forum and mock them here.

----------


## Amethystine

Went back to get the stragglers.  Cor... Has no pm, but I got an idea on how to get him here.

----------


## Amethystine

> You must already have enough TP?
> 
> LOL...... you don't seem like the type to subscribe to the hype.


Who do you think warned our group about the run on tp?  I posted videos on empty shelves in WA when the virus first hit. I am stocked. Lol

Flack predicted the meat shortage a month ago. 

Costco is limiting meat to 3 items.  I bought chicken, bison for burgers, and filet mignon. It was a hard choice.  Not only that, I paid 5 to 8 more dollars for the mignon than I usually pay.

----------

OldSchool (05-02-2020)

----------


## flack

> What did you have in mind?  If it's fighting with lefties, they don't last here for 5 minutes and nobody wants them here any longer than that. You can attack them on another forum and mock them here.


If you are talking to me I'm not so much about politics as I am about good conversation. It just seems left/right debates have a bit more passion. One of the reasons I left the other place was the lefties mostly were just repetitive. Same lame posts over and over. Even though new facts were were posted they clung to their drivel. Mindless lemmings almost all of them.

----------



----------


## Amethystine

New York Post
@nypost
Michigan pilot gives a literal 'F U' to governor over coronavirus lockdown Flight path curses Michigan governor over coronavirus lockdown
10:47 PM · May 1, 2020·SocialFlow

----------

AmericanGirl05 (05-02-2020),NORAD (05-03-2020)

----------


## flack

I'm going to like this place but I think it will take 5-6 threads to keep me from getting bored. The music one is good. I like posting music videos.

----------


## AmericanGirl05

> Went back to get the stragglers.  Cor... Has no pm, but I got an idea on how to get him here.


I've given him this link three times and he still can't find it.  

Question:  If he's on a phone, does this come through one of the group apps?

----------


## AmericanGirl05

Went to the gourmet grocer in Alexandria today as I usually do on Saturdays.  The bike paths along the Potomac were full.  Our local traffic circle park was full of families and people.  Most not wearing masks, I would note.  My husband had biked to the Mall and he said it was wall to wall people.

This is the first good weather day -- 70s and sunshine, as opposed to high 50s, low 60s and rain.

There is no way these House Arrest orders will stick as the weather warms.

----------

Amethystine (05-02-2020),flack (05-02-2020),NORAD (05-03-2020)

----------


## AmericanGirl05



----------

Amethystine (05-02-2020)

----------


## flack

I agree. Same here. People are headed to the boardwalk at the beach. They won't be stopped.

----------

gtopa1 (05-03-2020)

----------


## flack

> 


Exactly!

See everyone in the am.

----------


## AmericanGirl05

> I agree. Same here. People are headed to the boardwalk at the beach. They won't be stopped.


My husband said the Park Police were taking pictures of the crowd.

Hopefully that will not lead to another vindictive policy change.  

What seems to be happening is that when people are seen having a good time, the powers that be institute some new restriction.

----------

gtopa1 (05-03-2020)

----------


## Famagusta

> My husband said the Park Police were taking pictures of the crowd.
> 
> Hopefully that will not lead to another vindictive policy change.  
> 
> What seems to be happening is that when people are seen having a good time, the powers that be institute some new restriction.


They’ve banned kissing in the streets in Austria.

----------

Amethystine (05-02-2020),gtopa1 (05-03-2020)

----------


## AmericanGirl05

> They’ve banned kissing in the streets in Austria.


The restrictions are ridiculous.  They are merely to assert power over people.

----------

gtopa1 (05-03-2020),OldSchool (05-02-2020)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> NEW YORK CITY HAS 6,000 5G TOWERS
>  5,000 MORE TO COME SOON
>  NYC HAS THE HIGHEST DEATH RATE AND THE MOST 5G TOWERS PER BLOCK - WHAT A "COINCIDENCE" 
>   That number is not a misprint! As of April 27th, 2020 NYC has over  6,000 5G towers up and running at full 60Ghz+! These towers can be found  on every street lamp, stop light and building!
>  The death toll  from "COVID-19" is the highest in NYC. Some may say because the  population is higher in NYC VS other states. The sad and hard truth to  swallow is thousands of homeless people in California are still living  in tents inches apart in close quarters, the homeless did not die nor  become sick in large numbers.
>  The large amount of NYC deaths are not caused by COVID--19 but are caused by F I V E G. 
>  Everything in "pink" is full 5G coverage.
> https://www.fiercewireless.com//nyc-allows-5g-equipment-st


Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm............... I too am concerned about the health repercussions of 5G. Truth be told it is an UNSTOPPABLE development because the technology it enables. If we do not embrace 5G, we will be left in the stone age compared to the rest of the world and it would leave us vulnerable to foreign domination.

----------

gtopa1 (05-03-2020),OldSchool (05-02-2020)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> *Our group posts on all topics.* You might find some good tidbits to share on other threads. All former boards allowed us to stay together.  Our original group began in 1999 and took in the CNN refugees. We call it the hotel California because you can check in but never leave.
> 
> Hi and bye to everybody here.  Gotta go stock up on more meat.


Where does your group reside? Do you have a forum?  or are you a roving band of gypsies?

----------

gtopa1 (05-03-2020),OldSchool (05-02-2020)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> I am sure glad that the worthless piece of excrement Affirmative Action idiot isn't President any more and that Trump has worked diligently to undo much of the damaged done by the clown.
> 
> He is doing a great job as President and will win by a landslide.  The Democrat filth has nothing but destruction for this country and America  knows it.  Democrats are the scum of this country.
> 
> Keep America Great Again.  Sounds good.


I would have to wholeheartedly agree with you.

----------

gtopa1 (05-03-2020)

----------


## OldSchool

> Hmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmmm............... I too am concerned about the health repercussions of 5G. Truth be told it is an UNSTOPPABLE development because the technology it enables. If we do not embrace 5G, we will be left in the stone age compared to the rest of the world and it would leave us vulnerable to foreign domination.


Guess who's ready to say "f that" and live in the stone age?

----------

Amethystine (05-02-2020)

----------


## QuaseMarco

> Guess who's ready to say "f that" and live in the stone age?


I feel your pain..............................................  ........... :Sad5:

----------

OldSchool (05-02-2020)

----------


## gtopa1

If you're a tad Jimmy Dore then I'm fine with that; I will disagree while lmao at your jokes. I don't mind HONEST lefties; they often point out real issues...like #metoo for instance. Where they often go wrong in applying it to all "tribes"....though I admit that is more of a Demokkkrat thing.

Greg


> i been called crazy...will that do?

----------

Amethystine (05-02-2020),Rutabaga (05-03-2020)

----------


## gtopa1

There will be forays once we're settled. Our Battle Order is being developed as we speak. lol. I like to get out amongst it but from history I find it hazardous when out of the "badlands" as I can be rather...er...abrupt. It will happen though.




> And if you all just what to start a thread for your own amusement..... see what becomes of it...... fine.
> 
> If you want to be a part of a board..... fighting the good fight.......................... change your ways of just posting as a group and in only your threads.


No worries, mate!

Greg

----------


## gtopa1

> Where does your group reside? Do you have a forum?  or are you a roving band of gypsies?






A bit of Column A; bit of Column B.

Greg

----------

Amethystine (05-02-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6

> If you are talking to me I'm not so much about politics as I am about good conversation. It just seems left/right debates have a bit more passion. One of the reasons I left the other place was the lefties mostly were just repetitive. Same lame posts over and over. Even though new facts were were posted they clung to their drivel. Mindless lemmings almost all of them.


That's what they do though and they just get louder and more hysterical in an attempt to drown out the facts which don't fit their narrative.

It's predictable and boring and then it just becomes infuriating.   It's a disease.   I don't do too well with maniacs and if I wanted to deal with insanity daily I would have become a Psychiatrist.   :Dontknow:

----------

gtopa1 (05-03-2020),Physics Hunter (05-03-2020)

----------


## OldSchool

> There will be forays once we're settled. Our Battle Order is being developed as we speak. lol. I like to get out amongst it but from history I find it hazardous when out of the "badlands" as I can be rather...er...abrupt. It will happen though.
> 
> 
> 
> No worries, mate!
> 
> Greg


I'm sure I can safely say: Feel free to settle-in, you'll all be fine here. Ya might even find this place to be an extension of your group.

Meanwhile..... if one of you dares to send me a friends request..... I'll accept. Will make it easier to keep an eye on you.  :Big Grin:

----------

Amethystine (05-02-2020),gtopa1 (05-03-2020)

----------


## OldSchool

By the way: I'm an optimist, and have learned to live with it. Meaning; optimism has it downfalls.

Don't disappointment me.  :Poke: 

 :Lolk:

----------


## Flash

> Graham Nash made it big in the US.


NPR???  Really??

Commie!

----------


## Flash

> Kellyanne; what a gal!!! Mt Rushmore!!!
> 
> 
> 
> The GIFT that keeps on GIVING!!!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greg


Kellyanne is the brains behind the Trump candidacy.

She is not hard to look at either.  She was a High School cheer leader.

----------

gtopa1 (05-21-2020)

----------


## gtopa1

> That brings back memories!


Does it what!!!I have the LP....that's the best music it on it though. 

Greg

----------


## gtopa1

Just thumbing through a few albums; Joan Baez ....Fred Hellerman accompanying....wow...of "The Weavers" (on acoustic guitar here)




From a time when the Left supported Israel....and real workers....a long bloody time ago.

Greg

----------

Amethystine (05-21-2020)

----------


## Flash

> Just thumbing through a few albums; Joan Baez ....Fred Hellerman accompanying....wow...of "The Weavers" (on acoustic guitar here)
> 
> 
> 
> 
> From a time when the Left supported Israel....and real workers....a long bloody time ago.
> 
> Greg


When I clicked on the video a message came up that it was "blocked in your country due to copyright laws".

----------


## gtopa1

Fingers walking death rattle Biden pissing on Abrams. 




lmao

Piss off Stacey!!! Did he just forget!!!???

"I now believe Tara"!!!! ...............Abrams thoughts!??!! 

Greg

----------

Amethystine (05-21-2020)

----------


## Flash

Greg

I'll meet up with you later.

Going out to the rifle range this morning to blast away with my M-14 and FAL.

----------

gtopa1 (05-21-2020)

----------


## gtopa1

Tzena Tzena Tzena from about 1950: The Weavers and Fred Hellerman (on guitar)......




1951

Good song.

Greg


> When I clicked on the video a message came up that it was "blocked in your country due to copyright laws".

----------


## Flash

Babe of the Day

Russian Nurse

----------

gtopa1 (05-21-2020)

----------


## flack

The reason corona seniors were returned to nursing homes still infected? The reason why they are letting prisoners out of jail?


money

They should be hung for murder.

----------

Amethystine (05-21-2020),gtopa1 (05-21-2020)

----------


## Famagusta

> Babe of the Day
> 
> Russian Nurse


Flash:

 :Smiley ROFLMAO:   :Nono:

----------

Amethystine (05-21-2020),gtopa1 (05-21-2020)

----------


## Flash



----------

gtopa1 (05-22-2020)

----------


## flack

You all are killing me!!!!

----------

gtopa1 (05-21-2020)

----------


## Flash



----------

Amethystine (05-21-2020),Famagusta (05-21-2020),gtopa1 (05-22-2020)

----------


## Flash



----------

gtopa1 (05-22-2020)

----------


## Flash



----------

AmericanGirl05 (05-21-2020),gtopa1 (05-22-2020)

----------


## Amethystine

fraud on many levels including voting over and over at the ballot box

DOJ Announces Charges Against Philadelphia Election Official For Stuffing Ballot Box with Fraudulent Votes to Help Democrat Candidates

----------

gtopa1 (05-21-2020)

----------


## Amethystine

Republicans Just Ousted Democrats In A Virginia City That Voted For Obama Twice

Republican candidates Mark Robertson, Amy Darby, and Steve Claffey all joined incumbent Andrea Oakes in a four-seat GOP sweep, WHSV reported. The three incoming council members replaced Democratic incumbents Erik Curren, Ophie Kier, and James Harrington all almost doubled their vote totals from 2016, yet still lost.

----------

gtopa1 (05-21-2020)

----------


## Amethystine

go to 12:10 to see desantis strike then blast the media hard

----------

Flash (05-22-2020),gtopa1 (05-21-2020)

----------


## Amethystine

breitbart reporting a second city council in Virginia. went from blue to red!

The city councils in Staunton and Waynesboro, Virginia, flipped from Democrat to Republican on Tuesday, as voters rejected Gov. Ralph Northam’s (D) gun control agenda

----------

gtopa1 (05-21-2020),Physics Hunter (05-22-2020)

----------


## gtopa1

Darn it; your pictures won't show; just get a little icon.

Greg




>

----------


## gtopa1

Excellent; the "Persistance"..........I like that. 

Greg




> Republicans Just Ousted Democrats In A Virginia City That Voted For Obama Twice
> 
> Republican candidates Mark Robertson, Amy Darby, and Steve Claffey all joined incumbent Andrea Oakes in a four-seat GOP sweep, WHSV reported. The three incoming council members replaced Democratic incumbents Erik Curren, Ophie Kier, and James Harrington all almost doubled their vote totals from 2016, yet still lost.

----------

Amethystine (05-23-2020)

----------


## Famagusta

Greg:

Have you seen what’s going on?


 :Smiley ROFLMAO:

----------


## gtopa1

Shhh; I'm encouraging it!!! lmao


Greg




> Greg:
> 
> Have you seen what’s going on?

----------


## gtopa1

Yep; they're GONE!!! lmao. Like a bad haemorrhoid they have finally....left.

Greg

----------

Famagusta (05-21-2020)

----------


## gtopa1



----------


## gtopa1

Greg

----------

Amethystine (05-22-2020)

----------


## gtopa1

What?? thanks for the Billion $!!!!




Greg

----------

Amethystine (05-22-2020)

----------


## gtopa1

Greg




>

----------


## gtopa1

OK Plebs........................stay out of work so we can get Trump!!!




Greg

----------

Amethystine (05-22-2020)

----------


## gtopa1

Ben is good!!!




Greg

----------

Amethystine (05-22-2020)

----------


## gtopa1

Why the American Workers support Trump!!!




Greg

----------

Amethystine (05-22-2020),Famagusta (05-22-2020),Flash (05-22-2020),jirqoadai (05-22-2020)

----------


## gtopa1

Hmmm...Pelosi has worked TWO DAYS in how long??? lmao





Greg

----------


## Flash

> go to 12:10 to see desantis strike then blast the media hard


I am very proud of our Governor.  He is doing a great job and Like Trump he ain't taking any shit from the Libtard media.

----------

Amethystine (05-22-2020),gtopa1 (05-22-2020)

----------


## Flash

Keating

One of the great battles of the WOT.  Glad they are making a movie about it.


The Battle for COP Keating produced a constellation of medals: 27 Purple  Hearts, 37 Army Commendation Medals with "V" devices for valor, three  Bronze Stars, 18 Bronze Stars with "V" devices, and nine Silver Stars.  Staff Sgt. Clinton "Clint" Romesha recently received the Medal of Honor  for his actions that day, and another soldier, Sgt. Ty Carter, has been  recommended for one.

----------

Amethystine (05-23-2020),gtopa1 (05-22-2020)

----------


## gtopa1

Hmmmm: based on Jake Tapper's book? Have to wonder about its accuracy with such a basis.

Greg




> Keating
> 
> One of the great battles of the WOT.  Glad they are making a movie about it.
> 
> 
> The Battle for COP Keating produced a constellation of medals: 27 Purple  Hearts, 37 Army Commendation Medals with "V" devices for valor, three  Bronze Stars, 18 Bronze Stars with "V" devices, and nine Silver Stars.  Staff Sgt. Clinton "Clint" Romesha recently received the Medal of Honor  for his actions that day, and another soldier, Sgt. Ty Carter, has been  recommended for one.

----------

Amethystine (05-23-2020)

----------


## gtopa1

bbl

Greg

----------


## Flash

> Hmmmm: based on Jake Tapper's book? Have to wonder about its accuracy with such a basis.
> 
> Greg


I haven't read the book but other people have said it is excellent.

----------

gtopa1 (05-22-2020)

----------


## Flash



----------

Amethystine (05-22-2020),Famagusta (05-22-2020),gtopa1 (05-23-2020)

----------


## Flash



----------

gtopa1 (05-23-2020)

----------


## Flash

40 years ago, the Battle of Hoth

----------

Amethystine (05-23-2020),gtopa1 (05-23-2020),US Conservative (05-22-2020)

----------


## flack

Who left and what happened?

----------


## Amethystine

found a neat site.  the omni concert history is here.  there are some videos near the end.  if you click on the concert you can play the set on spotify.

The Concert History of The Omni Atlanta, GA | Concert Archives

on this site you go down to videos and see tonight's free online concert and the one from the 15th.  just move it along until the concert starts. great stuff.


https://m.facebook.com/omnihotels/

----------


## Amethystine

> Who left and what happened?


I saw many posting with the libtards.  I am boycotting.

----------

gtopa1 (05-23-2020)

----------


## Famagusta

DAA25088-7D5D-41D0-AFB4-EAC82EE85F69.jpeg

----------

Amethystine (05-23-2020),gtopa1 (05-23-2020)

----------


## Famagusta

The only consistent thing about Native American Libertarian/Republican Elizabeth Warren is her inconsistency.

Or rather her willingness to reinvent her identity on any terms that serve her career interests at any given moment. All politicians, yes, including Bernie Sanders, do that, but Warren stands out for the sheer cynicism of her flip-flopping.
In the thick of primary season, Elizabeth Warren and Joe Biden brawled over "Medicare for All”: He called her approach “angry,” “elitist,” “condescending”; she shot back, anyone who defends the health care status quo with industry talking points is “running in the wrong presidential primary.”
Six months later, with Biden the presumptive Democratic nominee and Warren in the running for VP, she is striking a more harmonious chord.
"I think right now people want to see improvements in our health care system, and that means strengthening the Affordable Care Act," she told students at the University of Chicago’s Institute of Politics this week, while adding that she still wants to get to single payer eventually.
Clearly Warren was in the wrong primary. Or, rather, after Biden's win, Warren wants to be his VP. Or get a cabinet position.
https://www.frontpagemag.com/point/2...el-greenfield/

----------

Amethystine (05-23-2020),gtopa1 (05-23-2020)

----------


## Famagusta



----------

Amethystine (05-23-2020),gtopa1 (05-23-2020)

----------


## gtopa1

> I saw many posting with the libtards.  I am boycotting.


The slags started up their OWN thread and made a big deal of leaving; I saw a couple slime their way back but that was last night. 

Greg

----------


## Famagusta

> I saw many posting with the libtards.  I am boycotting.


You mean “them”?

The Creatures from The Black Lagoon?

----------


## Famagusta

> The slags started up their OWN thread and made a big deal of leaving; I saw a couple slime their way back but that was last night. Greg


They’re convinced we’ll go over there.

Yet they can’t stop slinking back into Flash’s OP.

Lavatory is paranoid about it. 

He thinks I’m recruiting people.   :Smiley ROFLMAO:   :Gayfight:

----------


## gtopa1

The slimes are putting in cameos; I do hope they stay in their sewer!!!

Greg

----------

Amethystine (05-23-2020),Famagusta (05-23-2020)

----------


## gtopa1

> They’re convinced we’ll go over there.
> 
> Yet they can’t stop slinking back into Flash’s OP.
> 
> Lavatory is paranoid about it. 
> 
> He thinks I’m recruiting people.


They're hopeless parasites.  But they've reduced their presence on the real thread. 

I like here as well; I don't usually do two fora at once but someone here drank all my Port. Fortunately I was able to get another supply.

Greg

----------

Amethystine (05-23-2020),Famagusta (05-23-2020)

----------


## gtopa1

> *Joe Biden*
> 
> 
> 
> @JoeBiden
> 
> 
> 
> ·
> ...


I'm not aware that "fingering" sheilas without their consent was ever acceptable; but I don't move in DemoKKKrat circles. 

Greg

----------

Amethystine (05-23-2020),Flash (05-23-2020)

----------


## gtopa1

bbl

Bedtime here.

Greg

----------


## Famagusta

Sleep well.

----------

gtopa1 (05-23-2020)

----------


## Amethystine

> The slags started up their OWN thread and made a big deal of leaving; I saw a couple slime their way back but that was last night. 
> 
> Greg


that is so funny.  I will check the hyenas out tonight.  I spent 2 days helping my grandchild get rid of her toys. I brought home the huuuuge lol doll collection I spent hundreds on.  she wants to save them for her future children. I am buying her purses now.

----------

gtopa1 (05-23-2020)

----------


## Amethystine

> You mean “them”?
> 
> The Creatures from The Black Lagoon?


swamp creatures brought back from the dead...brainless masses of gelatinous mush.

----------


## Amethystine

> They’re convinced we’ll go over there.
> 
> Yet they can’t stop slinking back into Flash’s OP.
> 
> Lavatory is paranoid about it. 
> 
> He thinks I’m recruiting people.


quote them when u see something funny. they are looking for us and going into deep paranoia.
gotta go clean up leaves

----------

gtopa1 (05-23-2020)

----------


## Famagusta

> swamp creatures brought back from the dead...brainless masses of gelatinous mush.


lol. Can I use it? 

Theyve got their own place, yet theyre swarming back after us. Ick.

----------

AmericanGirl05 (05-23-2020),gtopa1 (05-23-2020)

----------


## Famagusta

Amethyst.

A whole lot of material for you to read.

----------

Amethystine (05-23-2020)

----------


## Amethystine

> lol. Can I use it? 
> 
> They’ve got their own place, yet they’re swarming back after us. Ick.


quote me if you want. lol




> lol. Can I use it? 
> 
> They’ve got their own place, yet they’re swarming back after us. Ick.


quote me if you want. lol

lol

saw it. reminds me of the 300 movie where king leonidas yells "Sparta."
as his 300 men fight the persians. well vator and his 3 men will make the sewer great again with their "sewer" chant.  left them a gift.

----------

gtopa1 (05-24-2020)

----------


## gtopa1

"Sparta" VS "Sewer"..................not ...quite...the same ring to it. 

Greg


> quote me if you want. lol
> 
> 
> 
> quote me if you want. lol
> 
> lol
> 
> saw it. reminds me of the 300 movie where king leonidas yells "Sparta."
> as his 300 men fight the persians. well vator and his 3 men will make the sewer great again with their "sewer" chant.  left them a gift.

----------


## Amethystine

> "Sparta" VS "Sewer"..................not ...quite...the same ring to it. 
> 
> Greg


agree, but in vator's mind .....

----------

gtopa1 (05-23-2020)

----------


## gtopa1

True that!!!

Greg




> agree, but in vator's mind .....

----------


## gtopa1

You are bloody well kidding me!!!




Pool Noodles brought into the battle against Covid-19!!!

Greg

----------


## Physics Hunter

> swamp creatures brought back from the dead...brainless masses of gelatinous mush.



Combat Forums seem to do that when they are bleeding members.

I have seen it at least 2 times now.

----------

Amethystine (06-12-2020),gtopa1 (05-24-2020)

----------


## Physics Hunter

> lol. Can I use it? 
> 
> They’ve got their own place, yet they’re swarming back after us. Ick.


Been there.  A particular board smothered a Forum that I used to love.  The point was to tear down the celeb host and get a small percentage of the members to join their site... Sic.


So far there is not a solution to this.  My brothers and sisters are fighting to retake that site.
I am out here trying to recon the wider situation and find potential strategies and solutions.

----------


## gtopa1

Usually takes a long term banning to initiate the "flounce" as members are VERY tribal. I sorta enjoy that, but when a group sides with really obscene members it isn't healthy. Of course I speak of the OTHER side.... :Pope: 

Greg




> Combat Forums seem to do that when they are bleeding members.
> 
> I have seen it at least 2 times now.

----------


## gtopa1

OMG.....I ain't BLACK!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!




Actually no; I'm not!!!

Greg

----------


## gtopa1

The NYT had threads like that; I was very happy on the David Brooks thread; now I don't think I like his pov anymore. They killed that by making it a financial thing and closing access. 

Greg


> Been there.  A particular board smothered a Forum that I used to love.  The point was to tear down the celeb host and get a small percentage of the members to join their site... Sic.
> 
> 
> So far there is not a solution to this.  My brothers and sisters are fighting to retake that site.
> I am out here trying to recon the wider situation and find potential strategies and solutions.

----------


## gtopa1

Misleading the Public...we knew that from the start!!!




Greg

----------


## gtopa1

Excellent analysis; Greenwald is on the right track.




Greg

----------


## flack

New work hours. 8-4:30 days Tuesday through Saturday

----------

gtopa1 (05-24-2020)

----------


## Flash

Babes of the Day

----------

flack (05-24-2020),nonsqtr (05-24-2020)

----------


## Flash

I found it!!!!

It was launched in my gun room about ten years ago while building an AR-15.  I looked all over for it.  Never could find it.  Found it today.

Buffer Retainer Pin



Now if I can just find all the detent pins I lost over the years

----------

flack (05-24-2020),gtopa1 (05-24-2020),US Conservative (05-24-2020)

----------


## gtopa1



----------

Famagusta (05-25-2020)

----------


## gtopa1

Greg

----------



----------


## gtopa1

Greg

----------


## gtopa1

Greg

----------


## gtopa1

Greg

----------



----------


## gtopa1

Greg

----------



----------


## gtopa1

<font color="#21262C"><span style="font-family: BlinkMacSystemFont">






lol


Lefties REALLY BELIEVE conservatives are evil............................................wh  o cares???! lmao


Greg

----------



----------


## Trinnity

:MAGA:  *November 3, 2020*  :USA3:  

*Time to destroy the Deep State...* :USA4:

----------

gtopa1 (05-27-2020)

----------


## Trinnity

:Sofa:

----------

gtopa1 (05-28-2020)

----------


## gtopa1

*EXCLUSIVE: The Treasury Department Spied on Flynn, Manafort, and the Trump Family, Says Whistleblower



			
				President Barack Obama’s Treasury Department regularly surveilled retired Army Lt. Gen. Michael T. Flynn’s financial records and transactions beginning in December 2015 and well into 2017, before, during and after when he served at the White House as President Donald Trump’s National Security Director, a former senior Treasury Department official, and veteran of the intelligence community, told the Star Newspapers.
			
		

*


> “I started seeing things that were not correct, so I did my own little investigation, because I wanted to make sure what I was seeing was correct” she said. “You never want to draw attention to something if there is not anything there.”
> The whistleblower said she only saw metadata, that is names and dates when the general’s financial records were accessed. “I never saw what they saw.”
> By March 2016, the whistleblower said she and a colleague, who was detailed to Treasury from the intelligence community, became convinced that the surveillance of Flynn was not tied to legitimate criminal or national security concerns, but was straight-up political surveillance among other illegal activity occurring at Treasury.
> “When I showed it to her, what she said, ‘Oh, sh%t!’ and I knew right then and there that I was right – this was some shady stuff,” the whistleblower said.
> “It wasn’t just him,” the whistleblower said. “They were targeting other U.S. citizens, as well.”
> Only two names are listed in the whistleblower’s official paperwork, so the others must remain sealed, she said. The second name is Paul J. Manafort Jr., the one-time chairman of Trump’s 2016 presidential campaign.
> The other names include: Members of Congress, the most senior staffers on the 2016 Trump campaign and members of Trump’s family, she said.
> “Another thing they would do is take targeted names from a certain database – I cannot name, but you can guess – and they were going over to an unclassified database and they were running those names in the unclassified database,” she said.
> This ruse was to get around using classified resources to surveil Americans, she said. Once the Treasury personnel had enough information about someone they were targeting from the black box, they would go to the white box for faster and more informed search.
> ...


Um: does this look like it's a whole of "Deep State" coup??????


Greg

----------


## Trinnity

It looks like a lot of indictments, some high up. If it becomes too egregious it's screaming treason, then Obama, Biden, the Clantons may yet be prosecuted. At some point, they don't get a pass anymore.





> * Attorney General William Barr has tapped an outside prosecutor to investigate allegations of 'unmasking' related to the Russia probe*
> businessinsider.com 
> 
> ~~~
> 
> *Understanding just how brilliant it was to assign John Bash to investigate unmaskings*
> 
> This, folks, is a purely political election year move. There is no chance that Bashs investigation can lead to charges being filed against former Obama administration Deep State operatives like Peter Strzok, James Comey, or Susan Rice. This isnt going to put Joe Biden or President Obama at risk. Instead, it will serve two important purposes. First, it will keep attention that is already relatively strong on the unmasking scandal itself. With so many previous administration officials involved in heavy-duty unmasking surrounding the Trump campaign, its certain that Bashs investigation will find other questionable and politically motivated unmaskings that will make great headlines on Fox News and other right-leaning news outlets.
> 
> ...



I'd begun to notice, Barr and Durham have been building up an entire team because this is huge and it's going to get really ugly.

----------

flack (05-30-2020),gtopa1 (05-31-2020)

----------


## gtopa1

From Flash:

----------


## Kodiak

> From Flash:


 :Thinking:

----------


## flack

I see another thread is dying on me. I had hopes for this one.

----------


## gtopa1

> I see another thread is dying on me. I had hopes for this one.


It ain't dead yet...lol

Greg

----------


## Trinnity

I'll participate more. MOAR!!!

----------

gtopa1 (06-01-2020)

----------


## gtopa1



----------


## gtopa1

Meanwhile in the UK...fake news called out.




Greg

----------


## gtopa1

What Oz is seeing...





Greg

----------



----------


## gtopa1

Hmmmmm... is Antifa a US DOMESTIC org??? 


> Modern antifa politics can be traced to opposition to the infiltration of Britain's punk scene by white power skinheads in the 1970s and 1980s, and the emergence of neo-Nazism in Germany following the fall of the Berlin Wall.[45] In Germany, young leftists, including anarchists and punk fans, renewed the practice of street-level anti-fascism.[45] Columnist Peter Beinart writes that "in the late '80s, left-wing punk fans in the United States began following suit, though they initially called their groups Anti-Racist Action (ARA) on the theory that Americans would be more familiar with fighting racism than they would be with fighting fascism."[45]
> Dartmouth College historian Mark Bray, author of _Antifa: The Anti-Fascist Handbook_, credits ARA as the precursor of the modern US antifa groups in the United States and Canada.[55] In the late 1980s and 1990s, ARA activists toured with popular punk rock and skinhead bands in order to prevent Klansmen, neo-Nazis and other assorted white supremacists from recruiting.[45][56][57] Their motto was "We go where they go" by which they meant that they would confront far-right activists in concerts and actively remove their materials from public places.[48] In 2002, the ARA disrupted a speech in Pennsylvania by Matthew F. Hale, the head of the white supremacist group World Church of the Creator, resulting in a fight and twenty-five arrests.[45] One of the earliest antifa groups in the U.S. was Rose City Antifa, which was formed in Portland, Oregon in 2007.[18]


From wiki


Maybe they CAN be declared a Terrorist Org........

Greg

----------


## gtopa1

BOM bombing out (Local Oz issues)




Greg

----------


## RedLily b6

> From Flash:


That's blank for me.

----------


## gtopa1

lots of snow in Norway.....lol


Greg

----------


## RedLily b6

> What Oz is seeing...
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Greg


Scum of the earth.

----------


## gtopa1

Via Flash....



Greg

----------


## gtopa1

Greg

----------


## gtopa1

An Ozzie perspective....not MSM though...




Greg

----------


## gtopa1



----------


## gtopa1



----------


## Kodiak

> I see another thread is dying on me. I had hopes for this one.


As I have said before, there are PLENTY of other threads in this forum you can join in on.   :Dontknow:

----------


## Gator Monroe

But but I'm the best treadkiller here ?

----------


## gtopa1

Matthew@VhiteHouse





Richmond Police chief breaks down after rioters intentionally set a home on fire with a child inside of it. The rioters then used vehicles to block firefighters from reaching the home.
https://twitter.com/i/status/1267649911190781952

Greg

----------

Kodiak (06-02-2020)

----------


## gtopa1

PLEASE BE TRUE!!!!



Greg

----------


## flack

> As I have said before, there are PLENTY of other threads in this forum you can join in on.


Have tried. They last a day or two then fade away.

----------


## Kodiak

> Have tried. They last a day or two then fade away.


Not sure what you are looking for then.   :Thinking: 

There are constantly new threads with different topics.  Some don't last long, others can last for hundreds of pages.

----------


## flack

George Floyd had twice the lethal dose of fentanyl  in his blood.

----------


## flack

> Not sure what you are looking for then.  
> 
> There are constantly new threads with different topics.  Some don't last long, others can last for hundreds of pages.



Guess I'm just looking for a thread like I had on Topix. We talked together for ten years. I miss most of them.

----------

Amethystine (06-12-2020),gtopa1 (06-09-2020)

----------


## gtopa1

Ben's spot on.....again!!!





Greg

----------

Amethystine (06-12-2020)

----------


## Physics Hunter

> Guess I'm just looking for a thread like I had on Topix. We talked together for ten years. I miss most of them.


Well, don't just dream it, do it.

----------

Brat (06-12-2020)

----------


## Amethystine

Dem Ga. State Rep. Vernon Jones Introducing Bill to Make Attacking Trump Supporters a ‘Hate Crime’
Dem Ga. State Rep. Vernon Jones Introducing Bill to Make Attacking Trump Supporters a ‘Hate Crime’. https://tiny.iavian.net/110w7

----------



----------


## Amethystine

Dan starts to cry.  he knows something and says it is coming for us.

----------

gtopa1 (07-09-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6

> Dem Ga. State Rep. Vernon Jones Introducing Bill to Make Attacking Trump Supporters a ‘Hate Crime’
> Dem Ga. State Rep. Vernon Jones Introducing Bill to Make Attacking Trump Supporters a ‘Hate Crime’. https://tiny.iavian.net/110w7


He is right.  It is a hate crime and to think that just wearing a red hat now could endanger your life.  That is the product of a hate so rabid and unsettling I still can't fully grasp it.

----------

Brat (06-12-2020),gtopa1 (07-09-2020)

----------


## jirqoadai

wonder what the Angels and Reds will do next year.

----------


## Amethystine

> He is right.  It is a hate crime and to think that just wearing a red hat now could endanger your life.  That is the product of a hate so rabid and unsettling I still can't fully grasp it.


The cowards might stay home if  800,000 show up to the first trump rally since covid erupted.


Brad Parscale
✔
@parscale
Just passed 800,000 tickets. Biggest data haul and rally signup of all time by 10x. 

Saturday is going to be amazing! https://twitter.com/parscale/status/1271581845910704128 …

----------

Kodiak (06-14-2020),Physics Hunter (06-16-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6

It's going to be epic   :Thumbsup20:

----------

Kodiak (06-14-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6

Sense a pattern?



https://twitter.com/RealJamesWoods

----------

gtopa1 (07-09-2020),Madison (06-14-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6

"_Cuomo threatens to shut down Manhattan, Hamptons again if coronavirus social-distancing rules broken.  This genius must have been in a coma the past 2 weeks.  Did he miss people screaming and spitting two feet from each other for days?_"

https://twitter.com/RealJamesWoods

----------

Daily Bread (06-23-2020),gtopa1 (07-09-2020),Madison (06-14-2020)

----------


## Madison

That CoronaHoax, BLM and all that shit 
have to finish and the sooner the better

----------

gtopa1 (07-09-2020)

----------


## Physics Hunter

> "_Cuomo threatens to shut down Manhattan, Hamptons again if coronavirus social-distancing rules broken.  This genius must have been in a coma the past 2 weeks.  Did he miss people screaming and spitting two feet from each other for days?_"
> 
> https://twitter.com/RealJamesWoods



Puuullllease shut down the Hamptons!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!

Shut down the rich lefties little groupie party.

----------

Daily Bread (06-23-2020),gtopa1 (07-09-2020),Madison (07-09-2020)

----------


## Jen



----------

gtopa1 (07-09-2020)

----------


## RedLily b6

Where did everyone go?    :Thinking:

----------

gtopa1 (07-09-2020)

----------


## gtopa1

Went back to their base camp but I will still post here from time to time. Plus there are some fine posters here.....

Greg




> Where did everyone go?

----------



----------


## RedLily b6

> Went back to their base camp but I will still post here from time to time. Plus there are some fine posters here.....
> 
> Greg


Good to see you again Greg   :Thumbsup20:

----------

gtopa1 (07-11-2020)

----------


## flack

A dang shame. I liked this thread.

----------


## Kodiak

> A dang shame. I liked this thread.


Thread?  What about the forum?  There are plenty of other threads.    :Thinking:

----------

Brat (08-07-2020)

----------


## Brat

:Thumbsup20:

----------

